# Horse riding..



## Karran (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola all!

I've moved to San Adrian, a small town in Navarra for a year as an English teacher and I'm loving it so far.
The only down point is that I'm a very keen horse rider and brought all my gear out here with me. BUT have failed to find somewhere near to ride.

Neither me nor my partner drive and neither feel that our Spanish is advanced enough to let us learn, so we are limited to what we can get to on Buses,
Calahorra being our nearest reasonable sized town.

I was wondering whether anyone knew if A) anyone knew of somewhere easy to get to from our remote location (!)
b) How one would go about loaning a horse for a year 
c) How I would get land in order to keep said horse. There are a lot of allotments near me and livestock kept on them. All I need is 2 acres for Mr Horsey to live happily! 

Any help would make my bf's life easier as he is tired of hearing me pine for my riding lessons and would stop me feeling sad every time I look at my riding hat


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
There seem to be a load of recently arrived English teachers this year. There was another teaching in Navarra on the forum a week or so ago. Try doing a search for Navarra or smth and see if you can find him/ her. (Was it dijiste???)

Anyway, I think you're going to be a bit stuck for riding without having a car because riding schools do tend to be a bit out in the sticks. I did a search in Google for picaderos and equitación in the area and the nearest was Hípica Zahori in Falces - opposite direction to Calahorra, but do a search youself using these words and see if you can find anything nearer or on the bus route.
Nuestros servicios | Hípica Zahorí
Hope you enjoy your time in Navarra - it's a lovely area!


----------

